# how can i find out what bloodlines my dogs came from?...



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

does any one know how to go about finding this information?


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> does any one know how to go about finding this information?


If your dog is registered with the UKC or ADBA order a pedigree, or you can ask the breeder. There really is no other way.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

well see heres the thing i didnt get them from any big breeder. and only my puppies parents have numbers. theres no way to trace them?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

drsven said:


> If your dog is registered with the UKC or ADBA order a pedigree, or you can ask the breeder. There really is no other way.


that's it :goodpost:

This is an all too common question due to all the BYBs out there who are breeeding unpapered dogs irresponsibly of questionable heritage

You dogs are cuties, but you will never know for sure the pedigree info on them unless they came from a reputable breeder


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks i was just wondering


----------

